# Post your Super Photos Here



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Tiny those are gorgeous! How did you do that?


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

My thought exactly !


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

MollyMuiMa said:


> Tiny those are gorgeous! How did you do that?



It is an app called Super Photo. Fun, but really addictive - you can do something cool with ever photo in your library!
And this is just one of hundreds of different styles that you apply to your photos!


----------



## mullyman (Oct 15, 2015)

Looks like it does HDR for you. Nice!
MULLY
coming soon


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

Really nice must try that app, thanks


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Oh and there are hundreds of different styles to try! 
Personally I am starting to think that it is a plot by Apple to get us to all buy more storage from them lol
The possibilities are endless!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Not funny Mom - let me out!


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I love it !



This one is even better !


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

I love it too! I went a bit cray cray and turned tons of pics into paintings. Thanks Tinypoodles!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Awesome pics! It is very addictive isn't it?
I am wondering if it is a plot by Apple to sell us more storage space by doubling our amount of photos lol!


----------



## peccan (Aug 26, 2014)

What a time to have a Windows phone, eh :bebored:


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

peccan said:


> What a time to have a Windows phone, eh :bebored:



Is that different from droid? I think it works on that.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

YAY!!!! I did it.....I had to put windows 10 on my PC to get the app but after hours of downloading it I finally got to play!!!!!


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

love number 4 - goes beyond just an hdr filter and strikes me as a lovely black/white composition.


----------



## Deblakeside (Oct 2, 2015)

What fun! But the app would only let me make one picture...do I have to buy the full scale edition to do more?


----------



## Deblakeside (Oct 2, 2015)

Wow! I figured it out and its really addictive!


----------



## peccan (Aug 26, 2014)

Tiny Poodles said:


> Is that different from droid? I think it works on that.


Android phones operate on Android, Windows phones on Windows, different operating systems and although Microsoft has announced there will be compatibility with Android apps sometime soon, Android apps don't work on Windows phones without especial shenanigans such as jailbreaking and what have you.

TBH most of the time I just don't even bother checking out apps mentioned on the Net cause every time I did it was versions for iPhone & Android, period. *sigh*

But turns out SuperPhoto actually is available native for Windows Phone :cheers2:


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

peccan said:


> Android phones operate on Android, Windows phones on Windows, different operating systems and although Microsoft has announced there will be compatibility with Android apps sometime soon, Android apps don't work on Windows phones without especial shenanigans such as jailbreaking and what have you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Glad to hear that you can get it!


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## Axeldog (Aug 29, 2014)

I dont like putting a lot of apps on my phone, but after looking at these, I just might need to. 

What fun!!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Axeldog said:


> I dont like putting a lot of apps on my phone, but after looking at these, I just might need to.
> 
> 
> 
> What fun!!



Beware, totally addictive!


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

Here is Willow's!!!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

So freakin addictive!


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

It really is. Have you tried some of the other filters? The paint is definitely the best one. 
This is paint 







And this is another I wish I could remember which one it was I think it's an interesting one


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Yes so far paint is by far the most amazing - I love how it shows the detail in Timi that you can't see in a photo. I didn't even realize how perfectly almond shaped her eyes were!
But yes, lots of fun to be had with the other filters too!


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

hopetocurl said:


> Here is Willow's!!!



Wow, now that is gorgeous hopetocurl! Especially with her sitting on that colored sofa like that! So striking!


----------



## UKtwa (Jan 8, 2015)

here is Penny


----------



## mullyman (Oct 15, 2015)

Opie joins in.


----------



## itzfoxfire58 (Jun 18, 2011)

This is fun


----------



## itzfoxfire58 (Jun 18, 2011)

One more


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

mullyman said:


> Opie joins in.


. 

Mullyman, LOL, it definitely looks like Opie is made for this! He's adorable!!


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

Haha this just shows how badly Rory needs a haircut!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

A fun thing to do when you have insomnia! LOL!


----------

